# loooking for a alpine archery dealer



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.raywba.com/

Ray deals in A.A.. He is in Ontario but I'm sure he will ship anything to you if need be.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Contact Alpine directly never have had an issue they haven't been willing to help with.


----------



## X-Con (Mar 19, 2010)

*Alpine dealer*

Like JDoupe suggested, or give Ray a call (his # is on the web site) if he doesn't have it in stock he will order it and get it to you a.s.a.p.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Contact Alpine directly never have had an issue they haven't been willing to help with.


X2:darkbeer:

Ask for Vince:smile:

Bob


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guy's for the help


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

There is a Alpine dealer in tattamagouche ns.Whitetail Archery Supply.About 25 mins from truro.


----------

